# Help setting up a Behringer LC2412, PLEASE



## ajr901 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Help configuring a Behringer LC2412, PLEASE! *

I searched the board and I couldn't find specifically what I was looking for. I have close to ZERO lighting experience but I'm the only one that apparently has the necessary tech savvy to help out my church with this. They had some lights that they bought (chauvet) and it came with a little tiny 3 switch mixer with one channel. That was easy to set up since it was basically plug-and-play. But now they purchased MORE lights (Chauvet slimpar 64) and they purchased a behringer LC2412. So I read the manual which isn't very lucid at all. It's quite confusing actually. But anyway, I connected ONE of the slimpars to the back of the mixer directly. (I had to use a 3-pin to 5-pin connector because the mixer uses a 5-pin DMX out). So I connected it directly and I set the slimpar to channel one, and I followed what the mixer manual said to do which is select utility 2, then press soft a, select the channel directly on the mixer, and press soft b and then exit using the quit button. All that SEEMS to go smoothly according to the manual's instructions. However, after doing all that, putting up the mains, raising the channel lever, etc, NOTHING happens on the light. I thought maybe it was a cable problem so I switched cables. Then I thought it was a light problem, so I switched to another slimpar. NOTHING solves the problem. 

Can someone PLEASE help me set this unit up? With clear instructions? I would really appreciate it. And I'll pass down the favor in this forum somehow. (Audio mixing is my forte). 

P.s. I looked up a bunch of youtube videos on how to set up with this unit, but unfortunately I do not speak German.


----------



## ajr901 (Nov 18, 2011)

Bump..........


----------



## avkid (Nov 18, 2011)

My form of dealing with this console was simple, I sold it as fast as possible.


----------



## chausman (Nov 18, 2011)

avkid said:


> My form of dealing with this console was simple, I sold it as fast as possible.


 
After you finish this step, you may wish to look at MagicQ from Chamsys. It would cost a total of $16 USD for a dongle, and the software is free.


----------



## soundlight (Nov 18, 2011)

I hate to say this, but the reason you may not be able to find help with it is because no one likes it at all. On all 3 lighting forums that I post on/watch, which cover pretty much every level of user, this is the most universally hated console among all of them. I hope that you can find someone to help.


----------



## silicsound (Nov 18, 2011)

What you want to do is hit utility 2, then hit dmx patch then tie the channel number to a dmx address, or press shift and press 1:1. After that raise the main fader and fader A, and then the top row of faders should control 1-12, and press upper to make the top row control 12-24. You should see the buttons on the bottom light up as you raise the levels.
If it still doesn't work make sure your not in a programing mode and that the live and solo buttons are off, if that doesn't help, try putting the bank in to P. If it still doesn't work throw it out and get something better.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 18, 2011)

I can't help either, hopefully what silicsound posted helps, but it sounds like you need to tell your church the same thing I told my boss. Tell them they are great at planning things and raising the money but they suck at picking gear. Tell them to let you know what they want to do and then let somebody that has a clue decide the correct gear. My latest project is the first in quite a while where I am picking the gear.


----------



## avkid (Nov 18, 2011)

The thing frustrated me so much I was considering running it over with a company truck.


----------



## meatpopsicle (Nov 18, 2011)

There is a video on youtube for this console.

It is, however, in German

Programmering Behringer LC2412 - YouTube

perhaps you know someone to translate.


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 19, 2011)

Perhaps the OP's issue is as simple as not having turned the master fader up?


----------



## Ric (Nov 20, 2011)

avkid said:


> My form of dealing with this console was simple, I sold it as fast as possible.



Agreed!
I had a friend who bought one. I got them to sell it as soon as I found out.
They are terrible.


----------



## justdothework (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 
I'm new to this forum and have little experience with lighting control. I work with a small company that puts on a conference every year (200 to 300 people). Every year we drag out the equipment and try to remember how we programmed it last year. Every year I end up reading forum posts about how hated the board is, and every year I end up watching that same youtube video with that German guy who seems to be having success (and fun) with it, and vaguely remembering how to address the DMX channels.

This year I made my first Youtube video, a tutorial on the LC2412 located here Behringer Eurolight LC2412 How to Program DMX Channels - YouTube

I hope it is helpful to those like me who seek it, and that I am not making any glaring mistakes in the info I give. Feel free to drop me a note if I have.
At the very least I will be able to refer to my own instructions next year when I have forgotten how to run it again!

I think one of the main problems with this board is a poorly written manual for the entry level user that the board is likely aimed at. Maybe this will help those of us who own one.


----------



## DrPinto (Jul 13, 2012)

I wasn't sure what this board looks like or how much they cost, so I did a search on eBay. There are certainly lots of these for sale that look like they've been thrown or kicked! Looks like they should have watched your video first...


----------



## JohnD (Jul 13, 2012)

(cough-cough) Have you tried contacting Behringer? I checked their knowledge base and they had a few things about the LC2412, including a quick start guide. Uli and his minions have been bragging about their new, up to date, fully staffed support facility in Las Vegas, maybe give them a call if all else fails.


----------



## justdothework (Aug 8, 2012)

When I have gone to look for information on the Behringer website, the only thing I can find is a product description and a link to the same not very helpful manual. Youtube has always been the best bet. 



JohnD said:


> (cough-cough) Have you tried contacting Behringer? I checked their knowledge base and they had a few things about the LC2412, including a quick start guide. Uli and his minions have been bragging about their new, up to date, fully staffed support facility in Las Vegas, maybe give them a call if all else fails.


----------



## Ted O (Feb 11, 2014)

I had exactly the same problem as OP (and I'm very new to lighting.) I know you guys are trying to be funny, but all the "I fixed it by selling it/throwing it off a cliff/running over with my car" etc., posts aren't actually helpful.

What *WAS* helpful was silicsound's step-by-step walkthrough of how to program the DMX channels so I could get my board to drive my lights. Once I did that, everything worked perfectly.

Also, I had seen the video mentioned by justDoTheWork, but blew it off because the first several minutes of said video are all "informercial" or "demo" style, and I didn't think there was actually any information in it. As JDTW claimed it contained the answer, I went back and watched the whole thing, and it _does_ actually walk you through the programming. I prefer bullet-item text explanations but, for those who prefer a video-tutorial, that's the one. Here's the video link again with "jump to the good stuff" added in:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y1_LenI-pU&t=214

Hopefully, this will be useful to future forum spelunkers.


----------

